# The term 'BBW'



## garrry! (Jan 9, 2012)

So at work today I overheard a co worker referring to his friend's wife as "a big, proper BBW". This got my attention. The guy he was talking to just nodded and didn't even flinch.

How commonly used is the term? I think it's the first time I've ever heard it spoken outside of a conversation I was involved in

What are your thoughts?


----------



## LinathSuru (Jan 9, 2012)

I hear it plenty... in regards to women who are around a US size 16. Or below.. You see people on craigslist for example who are looking for a 'BBW' and in their ads they will sometimes say 'No bigger than a size 16'. I always have to stop and think, 'Really?' I'm 6' tall.. at a size 16 I was smack in the normal weight range. The only thing 'big' about me was my height. 

Never really heard/seen it outside of that kind of context though. Definitely not in my family's vocabulary or the vocabulary of my coworkers.


----------

